# best way to get a press pass?



## ajmall (Jun 1, 2004)

i'm hoping to go reading festival in the UK this summer however tickets are no only available on ebay at twice the price! 

some photographers have told me its very hard to get a pass for it. what is my best way of getting one as really i'll only have one chance at it. i am a student and am beginning to establish myself more as a freelance photographer through various means at university. 

last year, i managed to get one for a sports festival but the event wasn't quite as big as reading festival. any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jun 1, 2004)

How did you get the press pass for the last one?

Perhaps you could go around to the local newspapers and ask if they need someone to go to the festival for them?  They may not want to pay you so you could set it up so they dont pay you for your time, just for the prints they use.

This way the press pass would be from the press, hehe.


----------



## ajmall (Jun 2, 2004)

well for the last festival i was actually taking photos for a magazine and a website so i wasn't lying in my application for one. 

it's just with reading festival this summer, as it is a bigger event the press office will probably only accept major media companies. 

i will ask my local newspaper. thanks


----------

